# Massachusetts Voters



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

You Mass registered voters are in the spotlight right now. You can help all of us sportsmen and women across the US by pulling the booth lever for Scott Brown on Tuesday. Please encourage family and friends to do the same, and we will be very very grateful. It is not a Democratic seat, or a Kennedy seat - it is the Massachusetts people's seat! Thanks in advance!


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

*Tuesday Critical Election*

Please help keep this post at the top for the next day and a half. It is not only critical for Massachusetts, but for freedom loving sportsmen and women across the USA. Vote for Scott Brown. If he can squeek out a victory, it will be huge! Thanks.


----------



## jna329 (Nov 11, 2008)

410gage said:


> It is not a Democratic seat, or a Kennedy seat - it is the Massachusetts people's seat! Thanks in advance!


This could not be more true. People need to think about this. The media has it twisted up and continually refer to it as Kennedys seat. Sorry but it belongs to the people. Vote for Brown and we can all start the road toward change that we need to be on. Your(Massachusetts) decisions will ultimately effect the rest of the country. Brown is the best choice. He should be the only choice.


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

And yesterday our beloved President along with Senator Kerry was poking fun at Senate candidate Scott Brown because he drives a pickup truck! Wow! How about that for arrogance and upper crust elitism? Statements like that, I think, will backfire with the common working man in Massachusetts and elsewhere. There cannot be that many ATers that drive anything but a truck.


----------



## Ricky P (Jan 8, 2010)

*Drive Trucks, Go BROWN!*

Over 30 trucks at 3-D archery yesterday! All going Scott B.


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

scott has got my vote


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

*Something in the water!*

Mass,. is one of the most liberal states in the US. I just don't understand why - most be something in the water. The election results will be very interesting.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm voting Brown. I'd like to put the brakes on the Heath Care thing because I feel it was thrown together in a hurry.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

I believe Obama is scared while looking at the polls. He had to run to Mass to try and save it for the Dems. This could be the eve of Obama's "change".


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

This is critical ladies and gentlemen! If you are a registered Mass voter, get out there and pull the lever for Brown - PLEASE!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I live in IL, it is 8 AM, and I am nervous! I want to get home to watch the results! C'mon Mass, get it right! Scott Brown for senate and the beginning of the end of this crap.


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Lets go Mass!! Lets see OUR change!


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

hunt1up said:


> I live in IL, it is 8 AM, and I am nervous! I want to get home to watch the results! C'mon Mass, get it right! Scott Brown for senate and the beginning of the end of this crap.



"Scott Brown for senate and the beginning of the end of this crap."

Ya got that right!! GO BROWN!


----------



## warrenpeace (Jan 5, 2010)

I am in Missouri and have been itching to see some exit polls on this one. So he drives a pick up like a lot of people in the USA thats a plus for me. Scott Brown all the way. I know he has been endorsed by some organizations I work with such as The MA Rental Assocation. Which is part of a nation wide organization the American Rental Assocation. Who's members all own party or equipment rental stores.


----------



## deermasher (Apr 10, 2003)

i am in iowa and i'm hoping and praying that Brown wins. we need to start somewhere at putting a stop to osamabamma . it's up to mass. to do this for the rest of the country.


----------



## TPG (Dec 2, 2009)

410gage said:


> You Mass registered voters are in the spotlight right now. You can help all of us sportsmen and women across the US by pulling the booth lever for Scott Brown on Tuesday. Please encourage family and friends to do the same, and we will be very very grateful. It is not a Democratic seat, or a Kennedy seat - it is the Massachusetts people's seat! Thanks in advance!


Howabout you worry about Ohio politics and we'll worry about Mass politics?

kthnx

I know you all wish this would change the healthcare bill passing or failing but it won't.
They'll find someone else they can gussy up to to get a swing vote.


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

TPG said:


> Howabout you worry about Ohio politics and we'll worry about Mass politics?
> 
> kthnx
> 
> ...


He not the only one watching and hoping for some change too. From Maine. Mel


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

TPG said:


> Howabout you worry about Ohio politics and we'll worry about Mass politics?
> 
> kthnx
> 
> ...


Oh ""GUSSY UP" A lot more like strong armed and bribed.:mg:Mel


----------



## TPG (Dec 2, 2009)

me.hunter said:


> Oh ""GUSSY UP" A lot more like strong armed and bribed.:mg:Mel


Politics 101 anyone?

http://talkradionews.com/2010/01/he...ite-brown-victory-house-majority-leader-says/


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

With 52% reporting Brown is ahead 53% to 47%.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Now up to..
With 60 percent of precincts reporting, returns show Brown leading Democrat Martha Coakley 53-46 percent. Independent candidate Joseph Kennedy is pulling 1 percent.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/01/19/polls-close-competitive-massachusetts-senate-race/


----------



## Ricky P (Jan 8, 2010)

*Great scott!!!*

All our votes r in!! We gunnna wiiinnnn!!!!!!!!! Put mine in and alot of S.B's are in to! Gotta love it. I live on main road, lot of people go buy. They c our sign GREAT SCOTT sign out front.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

So it's "official"?


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Not yet, but it's looking good. :darkbeer:


----------



## Ricky P (Jan 8, 2010)

*Great scott*

Great scott wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ricky P (Jan 8, 2010)

*Gs*

Martha Conseaded. GREAT SCOTT


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

TPG said:


> Politics 101 anyone?
> 
> http://talkradionews.com/2010/01/he...ite-brown-victory-house-majority-leader-says/


They'd do so at their own peril


----------



## Ricky P (Jan 8, 2010)

*Gs*

There Danc'en in the streets of Boston!


----------



## TPG (Dec 2, 2009)

tackscall said:


> They'd do so at their own peril


Peril from who?
The teabaggers?
You think some militia will erupt?
Random complaining posts on the internet?

No, it'll be the same thing. People whining about politicians, more stupid comments, more stupid everything. Nothing will change. Nothing will be done.


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

YEAH BABY !!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW U DO IN DEMS !!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Mass for doing the right thing. YES YES> Make my night !!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

THANK YOU MASSACHUSETTS!!!Mel from Maine


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

TPG said:


> Peril from who?
> The teabaggers?
> You think some militia will erupt?
> Random complaining posts on the internet?
> ...


I disagree. If they circumvent the system to ram this down our throats they'll pay at the polls. Using the term teabaggers is lame


----------



## TPG (Dec 2, 2009)

tackscall said:


> I disagree. If they circumvent the system to ram this down our throats they'll pay at the polls. Using the term teabaggers is lame


Circumvent the system? Its called "fair play".

So big deal, another policy is blocked.
Great, still nothing getting done in this country.

Pointless waste of money in the Middle East.
Unemployment still through the roof.
Stupid freaking tv talking heads making a goddamn killing off of people who can't detach their face from their tv for five seconds to do uh, anything?

Business as usual right?
Right.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

TPG said:


> Circumvent the system? Its called "fair play".
> 
> So big deal, another policy is blocked.
> Great, still nothing getting done in this country.
> ...


This is one thing that shouldn't "get done", not the way they've drawn it up


----------



## TPG (Dec 2, 2009)

tackscall said:


> This is one thing that shouldn't "get done", not the way they've drawn it up


Really? List what parts of the bill you don't agree with.

Most people seem unable to do this, mostly due to listening to talking heads only and not actually having a clue whats in the bill.


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

I proudly started this thread because it impacted all freedom loving Americans, not just Bay State voters. And I am proud of those who bucked the machine to vote their gut feelings and their common sense, not just how their union rep told them to vote, or how their daddy voted.
There is no more to debate tonight, so once again, thanks for how you have helped us all across this wonderful country. Come to Ohio and have a beer or two on me.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm way ahead of you bro. :darkbeer:


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Me 2!! :darkbeer:


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

2nite our founding fathers rest a bit easer.


----------



## deermasher (Apr 10, 2003)

To all the voters from Mass. that helped put Scott Brown in office all i can say is THANK YOU!!!!!!! this will teach osamabama to make fun of pick-up drivers !!!!!!!


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

deermasher said:


> To all the voters from Mass. that helped put Scott Brown in office all i can say is THANK YOU!!!!!!! this will teach osamabama to make fun of pick-up drivers !!!!!!!


Yes sir!


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like we the people are awake now. Lets not stop here or feel like we have won anything. Let's keep this ball rolling & boot our every single one who does not represent the people. Republican's & democrat's alike. Remind them all who the boss is!!!!!


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

*Awesome*

Felt really good going to bed last night with 97% of precincts reporting and showing what ended up being the final result: 52 to 47%. AWESOME!

The best part, is the vibe. People were voting not just due to the healthcare bill or taxes or what not. It was as if we finally had a true chance to send a strong message that the current government is not representing the people.

It was made better by the fact that Brown is a legit good guy and did something you have to respect - worked his tail off and listened to people around the state. 

His victory speech was excellent. The best was that he acknowledged good work T.Kennedy had done (for all his warts there were some bright spots). He showed a grace and positivity in victory that you dont see in politics to often now a days. The guy is the real deal. I feel fortunate to have been able to vote for him, and hope he can avoid getting drawn into the same old same old in Washington.

Great to see you all fired up too!


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

AR_Headhunter said:


> Looks like we the people are awake now. Lets not stop here or feel like we have won anything. Let's keep this ball rolling & boot our every single one who does not represent the people. Republican's & democrat's alike. Remind them all who the boss is!!!!!


How about NO more Republicans or Democrats...just we the people. As a representative of your state you SHOULD support and vote the way the majority of the people in your state want. NOT what the party line wants or the way you feel is best. "NOT once we REALLY understand we will learn to like it." Massachusetts his just a taste of things to come. The people we sent to Washington DC need to listen to the people who sent them there.Mel


----------



## TPG (Dec 2, 2009)

Will K said:


> His victory speech was excellent.



Yes, especially the part where he was trying to pimp out his daughters.


----------



## goldfish (Sep 16, 2007)

thank god america's are finally waking up and not buying into this democratic bs. this should send a message to dc that if you don't listen you wont hold a job in that seat. the same thing happend in va but at the local level. Obama came down trying to support the democratic gov and he ended up losing that really shows what america is starting to think.


----------



## TPG (Dec 2, 2009)

goldfish said:


> thank god america's are finally waking up and not buying into this democratic bs. this should send a message to dc that if you don't listen you wont hold a job in that seat. the same thing happend in va but at the local level. Obama came down trying to support the democratic gov and he ended up losing that really shows what america is starting to think.


Brown spearheaded and championed the 'Romneycare' plan forcing everyone in Massachusetts to have health insurance or use the STATE APPOINTED health insurance.

CHANGE INDEED!


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

I think my sign did help!!!!





http://www.archerysite.net/vb/showthread.php?t=11707


----------



## TPG (Dec 2, 2009)

Also pro choice and doesn't oppose same sex marriage...

But I really don't want to interrupt the celebrating.

Carry on. :darkbeer:


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

TPG said:


> Brown spearheaded and championed the 'Romneycare' plan forcing everyone in Massachusetts to have health insurance or use the STATE APPOINTED health insurance.
> 
> CHANGE INDEED!


Apparently he seen what a failure that has been and doesn't want the Federal government to make the same mistake. Just a guess. Mel


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

TPG said:


> Also pro choice and doesn't oppose same sex marriage...
> 
> But I really don't want to interrupt the celebrating.
> 
> Carry on. :darkbeer:


And also says that water boarding used in certain circumstances is NOT torture! Which most Americans in flyover country agree with entirely!

And also does not think the terrorists should not be tried in the American court system. Ditto on most Americans agreeing with that!

Carry on with the party :darkbeer:


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll have another. :darkbeer:


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok, just one more. :darkbeer:


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

And the best part of all, is that we live in a county were we can publicly and openly disagree and not worry about disappearing in the dark of night.Mel


----------



## TPG (Dec 2, 2009)

me.hunter said:


> Apparently he seen what a failure that has been and doesn't want the Federal government to make the same mistake. Just a guess. Mel


He helped WRITE it.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

TPG said:


> Yes, especially the part where he was trying to pimp out his daughters.


That was admittedly creepy


----------



## goldfish (Sep 16, 2007)

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

me.hunter said:


> And the best part of all, is that we live in a county were we can publicly and openly disagree and not worry about disappearing in the dark of night.Mel


Agreed. Well for now that is........remember "Joe the plumber"?


----------



## chaz2112 (May 9, 2008)

*thank you*

thank you Mass. from illinois. we may be FOREVER in your debt.
god bless all of you who saved us.


----------

